# Norwegian: anbefales vurdert



## Hannouschka

Hello!

(Swedish below)

I'm wondering what "vurdert" actually means in "anbefales vurdert". My mother tongue being Swedish, I find "vurdert" superfluous... what am I missing? Example: "Elektrifisering av Nordlandsbanen og Raumabanen anbefales vurdert i samband med neste rullering av NTP." (Anbefaler elektrifisering av Røros- og Solørbanen - Jernbaneverket)

Jag undrar vad "vurdert" egentligen betyder i "anbefales vurdert". För mig som har som svenska som modersmål känns "vurdert" överflödigt... Vad är det jag missar? Exempel: "Elektrifisering av Nordlandsbanen og Raumabanen anbefales vurdert i samband med neste rullering av NTP." (Anbefaler elektrifisering av Røros- og Solørbanen - Jernbaneverket)

Tack!


----------



## raumar

Hello!

"Vurdert" is not superfluous at all. If you delete it, the meaning will be different. 

Elektrifisering anbefales = Vi anbefaler elektrifisering (We recommend electrification).

Elektrifisering anbefales vurdert = Vi anbefaler at elektrifisering blir vurdert (We recommend that electrification should be considered)



> Elektrifisering av Røros- og Solørbanen bør umiddelbart vurderes i det aktuelle arbeidet med godsstrategi for Jernbaneverket. Elektrifisering av Nordlandsbanen og Raumabanen anbefales vurdert i samband med neste rullering av NTP.



The first sentence says that electrification of Røros- and Solørbanen should be considered immediately, and the second sentence says that electrification of the two other lines should be considered later. However, in contrast to the headline "Anbefaler elektrifisering av Røros- og Solørbanen", neither of these two sentences actually recommend electrification - they are more cautious than that.


----------



## Hannouschka

Ah, I see! That makes perfect sense. Silly me . Thank you ever so much for a very clarifying answer.


----------



## Hannouschka

But... how about this one then: "Ved omfattende brannskader hos eldre eller alvorlig kronisk syke bør palliativ behandling på hjemsykehuset vurderes fremfor overflytting til spesialavdeling." (Les mer om ...)

Same usage here: "I alle bygg må PASSIVE løsninger som solskjerming og naturlig ventilasjon vurderes fremfor aktive løsninger. Det er viktig å øke bruken av dagslys og naturlig ventilasjon for å redusere energiforbruket."

I don't think I've quite got my head round this "vurdere" .


----------



## JonTve

Vurdere = consider


----------



## Hannouschka

Yes, I know that "consider" is one possible translation of "vurdere", but it's not "vurdere" itself that confuses me, but "vurdere fremfor". It seems to me that in the sentences above it's used to say that "X is preferable to Y" -- is that wrong? Are they in fact just saying "X should be considered before you consider Y"?


----------



## raumar

You are right. This is formal and bureaucratic language, but the meaning seems to be "X should be considered, rather than Y". 

A Google search shows that the same construction seems to be used in Swedish, for example: 

"Förslaget att flytta stationsmiljöns byggnader bör övervägas framför rivning om förslaget att bygga en helt ny stationsmiljö realiseras."
https://www.upplandsvasby.se/downlo...cf174f/1440511333094/Kulturmiljöutredning.pdf

"Motionären anför att adoption i vissa fall bör övervägas framför fosterhemsplacering." 
2007/08:SoU14 Barnpolitiken och dess inriktning


----------



## Hannouschka

Ah, you're right! And it's no less vague in Swedish ;-). Thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> You are right. This is formal and bureaucratic language, but the meaning seems to be "X should be considered, rather than Y".


I think that "foretrekkes" should be used in the Norwegian example, not "vurderes fremfor". The latter expression gives me a headache.


----------



## basslop

Ben Jamin said:


> I think that "foretrekkes" should be used in the Norwegian example, not "vurderes fremfor". The latter expression gives me a headache.


You are quite right, Ben Jamin, but to get the bureaucrats to change their language ....


----------

